# A Must See Camping Trip



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...videoid=2320818

ok doug, if these guys sign up here ....

please .. please ban them for life.

campingnut


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Surely this entire scenario was staged, was it not?







No one could be that stupid, could they be?

Mark


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> ok doug, if these guys sign up here ....
> 
> please .. please ban them for life.
> 
> campingnut


Maybe they should be banned _*from*_ life !


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Surely this entire scenario was staged, was it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those people never stage any of there things. my husband watches all there videos...so yes..they were that stupid..but it gave me a good laugh


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I love it!!!









Top Gear is a car show out of England, and between doing some very serious road testing of some very serious automobiles, these guys always manage to come up with some great episodes like this. Do a search for Top Gear on any of the various video sites (dumpalink, etc.). A couple of episodes to be on the lookout for are the Toyota truck that would not die, and the Do-It-Yourself Space Shuttle. Great stuff!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the toyota truck that would not die was one of my favorites. they did everything imaginable to that truck and it still worked.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

renegade21rs said:


> ok doug, if these guys sign up here ....
> 
> please .. please ban them for life.
> 
> campingnut


Maybe they should be banned _*from*_ life !







[/quote]
If we just sit here quietly and watch - I think they'll probably take care of that by themselves...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! the tears are rolling! that was great!!!!







well, at least they had a cute dog so it wasn't all bad!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Surely this entire scenario was staged, was it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see my Miss Teen South Carolina post?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hillarious! A great laugh indeed.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> well, at least they had a cute dog so it wasn't all bad!


Oh, I say, has anyone seen poochy since the caravan fire?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> well, at least they had a cute dog so it wasn't all bad!


Oh, I say, has anyone seen poochy since the caravan fire?
[/quote]


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

rebeccaswift said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the toyota truck that would not die was one of my favorites. they did everything imaginable to that truck and it still worked.
[/quote]

That's because it was a Toyota!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

This is too funny, it definitely looks like it could have been staged...glad I don't camp near them!


----------



## rebeccaswift (Aug 15, 2007)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the toyota truck that would not die was one of my favorites. they did everything imaginable to that truck and it still worked.
[/quote]

That's because it was a Toyota!

















[/quote]

pretty much. makes me want a new tundra even more


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Dh LOVES TopGear and they just started showing it over here on BBCAmerica.

Caravans do clog up the roads in the UK, having just returned from a month long trip over, we did see a lot of carvans (all quite small and mostly with one set of wheels) all towed by quite small cars too! The roads in the UK are so much narrower than over here, some cg's can only allow tents because the roads are so small/steep/narrow that caravans can't get there!

Of course this was making a mockery of campers but good nonetheless (and love to see those English roads!).

Check out TopGear if you have that cable channel, worth a look...........


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 3, 2007)

That was to funny!


----------



## E9E1CEF (Mar 1, 2007)

Made my day. So funny.








CEF


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh. I think I needed that.


----------

